# Where exactly is the Gnat Line?



## EuroTruck (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyone care to take this .jpg and and use a little photoshop trickery to show us exaclty where the Gnat Line is located?

I've often wondered.......


-ET


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 5, 2004)

*Gnat Line is....*

All of us who have spent much time in the outdoors in GA KNOW "The Gnat Line" is EXACTLY 1-6 inches directly IN FRONT OF OUR FACE. They seem to be active in any temps much over 45 degrees and favor trying to enter ANY OPEN AREA of the head or face. 

One thing that I have found to help is to "decoy" them by placing a piece of well-ripened fruit cut open at least 10-15 feet away from you. But you will find it also attracts deer flys, sweat bees, ants, and other annoying pest to the area. Oh yeah, don't put it on the ground or lower branches of trees/bushes or you might get nailed for "Hunting over Bait".
  :


----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 5, 2004)

I have always heard the Fall Line is the Gnat line? :


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 5, 2004)

I have never heard of it, so here is my impression of where it would be located

Jim


----------



## hnter270 (Oct 5, 2004)

if u want gnats to go away. take bout $25 to bass pro say whats up to me in footwear then go to campong and buy a thermacell. it doesnt give off a smell and nothing will be within 5 feet of you! hard to belive...i thought so to till nevamiss270 turnd it on around me/


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 5, 2004)

Actually, if I'm not mistaken the knat line runs pretty much with the changes in the soil from clay to sandy type soil.  The sandy type soil areas were at one time under water.

Basically The line that divides the Northern Zone from the Southern Zone would be fairly close.


----------



## Keith48 (Oct 5, 2004)

Huntnnut is correct! When I am at my house (Southern Zone - Jefferson Co.), we have a ton of gnats. At my mom's house in south Augusta/ Richmond County, there are very if ever any at all.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 5, 2004)

*The Gnat Line*

Depends upon what the definition of "gnat" is, as well just how tender, unitiated, and delicate
the individual is.  The term "uninitiated" seems to accurately describe some who have already responded to this thread.

Technically, you could say there are as many gnat lines as there are varieties of gnats.  Don't mean to imply that I know much about gnats, but I can identify a few by common names.  There is the Sand Gnat, Sand Fly, Sand Flea, Turkey Gnats, Dog A** Gnat, and the infamous No See Em Gnat.

Take my word for it, if you have never lived or spent time on the Georgia Coast, you are not even qualified to talk gnat.  The notorious Sand Gnat set the standard as far as being the most dreaded of all.  During mild weather of spring and fall they will literally devour a victim, with anyone finding themselves outdoors being a victim.  The common remedy for them is to drench oneself with Avon's Skin-So-Soft.  Don't forget to avoid close contact with other men, for they will be suspicious of you.

Almost as vicious, but not as common is the "No See Em" Gnat found at certain seasons around the trout streams of N. Ga.  They can make life difficult for you when not prepared to deal with them.  I seldom see a gnat at my place in Gilmer Co.  I often visit a friend who lives about 12 miles from me.  Have never been there when gnats were not present.

Gnats are where you find them.  Some don't bite, they simply annoy.  In parts of S.Ga. old timey turkey hunters used to say, "turkeys won't gobble till the Turkey Gnats get to swarming good"  Their premise is that the bird gobbles out of distress.  These gnats don't bite.  They just get in your eyes, ears, nostrils, and lungs.

If you do not know what a "Dog A** Gnat is, just observe your dog closely when he is outside for a few minutes.

Even if I knew how to decorate your map with gnat lines, it could not be decifered since lines would be drawn all over.

Vernon


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 5, 2004)

Great post, Uncle Vern!

Remember the easiest way to keep gnats out of your face is to rip the seat out of your britches.


----------



## edge (Oct 5, 2004)

I now do hereby justly nominate and name Mr. Vernon "Nat Man" Holt as the present, forever, and all time Gnat Master, and declare that all further questions on gnats, and even insects in general, be deferred to him by default. Furthermore heretofore, If ever a Varmint or Pest Forum be mandated, he would become defacto moderator.
If I had any power I would do this, anyway.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 5, 2004)

*The Gnat Line*

I'm deeply honored.  I gladly accept .  I have swatted a few.

Vernon


----------



## EuroTruck (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Mr. Vernon,

Your description is priceless and is way better than any line on a map.    

I'll never look at the gnats around my dog's arse the same again.     

I think Nut's decription is a good one from a geographical standpoint and makes the most sense.

What does it say about us, that gnats like a dog's rear and a Man's face?    

Keep 'em coming.

-ET


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 5, 2004)

I like the name Ricky Bennett calls them "flying teeth"


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2004)

It's roughly from columbus to macon to augusta--although I'm not sure of much east of Macon. . I have noticed that north muscogee county (columbus) has few if any gnats and south muscogee has plenty. 


T


----------



## Jkidd (Oct 5, 2004)

> Dog A** Gnat



Mr Holt Thanks for all the info.. For years Ive been calling them  Dog Peter Knats so now I know the proper name for them...   

Jason


----------



## DSGB (Oct 5, 2004)

*Here ya go*


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 5, 2004)

I've not spent much time on the coast, so this post is not to take away from Vernon.  He's been around way longer than I have (not saying your old, Vernon, just saying).  In my 30 years on this earth, this is the best "gnat line" I could come up with.

Editor Note -- It wouldn't let me upload the map I drew, but pull out your map, look up Treutlen county and picture a big red circle over it labeled "MISERABLE"...


----------



## leadoff (Oct 5, 2004)

I basically LIVE on the gnat line!  No joke.  Taylor County is split in half by Hwy 96, also known as the "Fall Line Freeway."  During the summer, the gnats are always worse in Reynolds than they are in Butler, which is only 8 miles west of Reynolds.


----------



## edge (Oct 5, 2004)

*Gnats!*

For you guys who think that gnats are a south GA problem, you just ain't never been to Suches, GA in the summer!


----------



## Kansashunter (Oct 6, 2004)

*I didn't have time to read all the post*

So I don't know if anyone answered or not. The line you are looking for is the fall line. This is where the Kaolin deposits are. I work on the fall line so I know. At our plant we have a terrible gnat problem. Go up hwy 17- 2 miles and presto "No Gnats" Pretty weird how it works but it does. We have always had terrible weather here at work. It will be hotter or colder here any day of the year.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 6, 2004)

*The Gnat Line*

The Fall Line is a real line.  There is geographical evidence to show that it exists.

The gnat line has no such basis in fact.  Gnats exist wherever conditions are suitable for their reproduction, namely warm temperatures, adequate supply of moisture, along with decaying organic matter, silt, or sandy, porous soil.  I will add that Kaolin pits constitute an ideal habitat for gnats.  They are found there because local conditions are favorable, not because they are on the "gnat line".

It is true that the above described condition exists more generally in the Coastal Plain, but at the same time it cannot be said that this condition does not exist north of the Fall Line.

Heavy gnat infestations are generally local in nature and can occur anywhere in the state of Georgia.  All that is required is that conditions remain favorable and stable long enough for a hatch to occur.  The notable exception to this rule is the coastal area of our state where there are vast areas of coastal marsh, constant moisture, and an abundance of silt and sand.  Here the notorious Sand Gnat reigns.


----------



## Loafy (Oct 6, 2004)

The gnats we have here in Swainsboro are annoying at times..... they get in your eyes and mouth and such but they are no where close to the sand gnats (flying teeth) that are around the salt marsh areas of the coast.

Those things are mean!!!!! They bite.

I'd rather have the annoying kind than the biting kind anyday.

We have some relatives that live in Ohio that came down once a few years back. Every time they walked outside they would commence to swatting and ducking and blowing their breath around. They asked me how we dealt with all of those aweful gnats. My reply was simply, "What gnats?"


----------



## JohnMac (Oct 6, 2004)

*Gnat Line*

Pio Nono Avenue in Macon Georgia


----------



## Hntr130 (Oct 7, 2004)

*There is a Distinct GNAT Line*

When I lived in Jewel just on the Hancock/Warren Co line I had NO gnats at my house.  When I went to work @ Hamburg State Park just 5 miles down the road across the Hancock/Washington Co line, I was covered in Gnats.

I am like Vernon they will be where they can survive and reproduce.

Happy Huntin


----------



## Stumper (Oct 7, 2004)

i hunt on the sw corner of hancock co near the baldwin co line and trust me, the gnats are in full force! They chewed me up last weekend.


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 7, 2004)

I called the ones in Statesboro that just annoy you dog wee wee gnats!!!!  Said wee wee to be uhh in the guidelines of the board!!!

You get used to them after a while.  Practicing shooting my bow in the summer was the worst.  Come to full draw and a couple crawl up your nose, a few more crawl into both of your ears!!!!  If you can hit the bullseye with all that distraction, your golden!!!

Tommy


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know what kind of gnats we have in N. Florida but they are terrible!  My Thermacell runs the skeeters away but it doesn't even begin to disperse the gnats.


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 8, 2004)

*hey RPaul11*

In Pittsburgheses it wout be " I'm going to the Islay's to git a pound of jumbo , youins want anything else an gnat?"
Never heard it in reference to GA.


----------



## johnboy13gsu (Jul 23, 2011)

20 years of hunting in Howard which is a few miles east of Butler off Hwy 96 and they never fail to show up when we do. In fact they are attacking me as I type this on  my phone. 4 years of college in Statesboro gave me plenty of time to get aquainted with those monsters that thrive in Bulloch County. There is no escape.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 23, 2011)

I have been around gnats here in Middle Georgia all my 62 years,with the exception of 4 years in the US Navy. I am fairly well versed in fanning,smoking,waving your arm,and blowing gnats out of your face. You can tell how long a person has been around gnats, by observing the technique a person uses in an attempt to repel gnats. Attempt is I believe the proper word,I've never seen it done completely. I went to elementary and middle school without benefit of airconditioning. That's right,the windows were open in hot weather,and gnats had a free time with us kids. Now after having said all this,and after reading Mr. Holt's post I realize my lack of true familiarization with all the gnats that Georgia is blessed with. I therefore pledge my fidelity and allegiance to Mr. Vernon as Gnat Czar  of GON, and professor of all things gnat related. We were told growing up that the Fall line was the gnat line,and that the area of peach production was the gnat areas. I've seen myself,exceptions to those erroneous ideas. I agree with the emminent Gnat Master,gnats are where you find them.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 23, 2011)

Almost seven years.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 23, 2011)

> If you do not know what a "Dog A** Gnat is, just observe your dog closely when he is outside for a few minutes.



Therefore .... the Gnat Line... is a straight line from your dog's axe to your mouth!!

Nothing like a still October day ... near a marsh in SE GA! 

Sapelo Island... Sand Gnats in the day ... Mosquitos at nite ... red bugs(chiggers) and ticks all the time!!!


Jimmy K


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I like the name Ricky Bennett calls them "flying teeth"


I call em Gator gnats!!........No-Seeums!!.........Don't really notice the bite......Just the itch that follows!!

Not the same as the gnat's as those below the gnat line. the gnat's below the gnat line don't bite, and are mostly an irritant

Sand gnat's are near the coast, and you notice the bite!!.........Well I have been told they don't actually bite.........They spit acid on your skin!!........I'm sure someone who knows more than me will correct me on this one!!



Throwback said:


> It's roughly from columbus to macon to augusta--although I'm not sure of much east of Macon. . I have noticed that north muscogee county (columbus) has few if any gnats and south muscogee has plenty.
> 
> 
> T


And this would be roughly the Fall Line!!



Hntr130 said:


> When I lived in Jewel just on the Hancock/Warren Co line I had NO gnats at my house.  When I went to work @ Hamburg State Park just 5 miles down the road across the Hancock/Washington Co line, I was covered in Gnats.
> 
> I am like Vernon they will be where they can survive and reproduce.
> 
> Happy Huntin


Hamburg would be the northern range of the Gnat's that don't bite........No See-umms/ Gator gnat's go further north!!

As stated before soil type plays a major role in what types of gnat's live in your area!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2011)

hnter270 said:


> if u want gnats to go away. take bout $25 to bass pro say whats up to me in footwear then go to campong and buy a thermacell. it doesnt give off a smell and nothing will be within 5 feet of you! hard to belive...i thought so to till nevamiss270 turnd it on around me/



You've obviously never been to Albany this time of year. A thermocell actually attracts them.

I did learn pretty quick that they are most fond of vegetative areas; grass, mulch, etc. and if you stood in the middle of an asphalt parking lot they were rarely found. But then you're conundrum was whether to tolerate the gnats or melt the soles off of your shoes avoiding them.


----------



## dannysmith (Jul 23, 2011)

don't know about a gnat line , but try banana boat 50spf sunscreen around your eyes and ears.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 24, 2011)

The minute you cross the "gnat line" you know where it is. If you don't know where it is you haven't spent enough time outside.


----------



## MTK07_UGA (Jul 24, 2011)

Loving these 7 year old posts. This is my opinion


----------



## joedublin (Jul 24, 2011)

BriarPatch has got it right...SE Georgia is Gnatlanta...the worst sand gnats in  Georgia live in Brunswick and the marshes of Glynn County !!!


----------



## BowArrow (Jul 24, 2011)

If you see someone pucker their lips and blow upward, you know they have lived in S. Ga. with gnats.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 24, 2011)

I,m in very South Florida. Keys are 98 Miles away. We got two kinds here. No-See-Um,s. Mangrove Swamp Killers. Make You sit in the water all Night with the Sharks when Your Camping. Silent Death.
Dog Gnats, bout a Bizzion of Them. In 
Your Face , Your Nose , Your Ears. Don,t bite Just drive You crazy.
Sandy Soils, And 5 Miles away..Mangrove Mud .... Did I mention Skeeters ?


----------

